# stomach still in knots 24hrs after a race



## ptbo_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey everyone

I took part in a good length race yesterday and waking up today my stomach is still upset. Anything I eat will stay down but I am feeling like ****. Could it have been what I ate for recovery or did I push my self a little to hard on the course? This was my first 6hr plus race but not my first ride of that length, I have never felt like this after a ride.

thanks in advance


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Still upset on Monday morning, and if so, how? Gassy, rumbly?


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a race a couple weekends ago, not a mtb race but I turned myself inside out for almost five and a half hours, and had GI issues until the night after the race (~30 hours until it all cleared up). Sounds like you pushed to your limit and are suffering a bit for it now.


----------



## ptbo_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses
I was feeling fine by Monday morning so I think I just pushed my self a little to much.

Thanks again for the responses

Mac


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good thing is, the more you do these races the easier it becomes. I started endurance cycling this season, I had done many rides of this length, but struggled to keep anything solid down and never felt quite right after the race. By the end of the season, and multiple races later, I can now eat just about anything during the race with no ill affects during or after the race.

Of course, your experiences may vary.


----------

